# Standing Mutual Restraining Order question regarding kids



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

When my kids have visited their mother during our separation, I learned they had a few sleep overs at my STBXW's boyfriend's house. 
Now that my STBXW has signed the divorce decree, the court has sent out a standing mutual restraining order.
My soon to be Ex stated she felt it was a bunch of crap because she feels it's my lawyer that is trying to control her. I tried to explain it was a standard procedure that the county I filed in now does. But I'm concerned she'll ignore it in regards to the kids having a sleep over. Can she be held liable if she ignores the order?
Here's part of what it says regarding the sleep over:
*To refrain from permitting an individual with whom either party has an intimate or dating relationship to remain in the presence of the child between the hours of 10pm & 8 am.*


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow.. i think she will ignore it. but regardless your kids will be involved with her boyfriend.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Regardless...? After the divorce, there isn't much I can do, and I'm fine with that despite the fact it will affect the kids now or later. It's just damage control I'll have to be prepared to clean up. But I'm asking if she ignores the restraining order, what will happen?


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

what are your kids saying about her boyfriend that is affecting them?


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

It hasn't bothered them because they're naive. They are D10 & S5. Maybe I'm wrong too. Maybe they're totally cool with it. But they think this is mommy's friend, not a boyfriend. There's already dishonesty here.
It's only a matter of time when they'll start questioning things. And they don't necessarily have to say anything. Kids can act out, etc.
But when they get older, they'll look back on it and will more than likely have issues.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Houstondad said:


> But I'm asking if she ignores the restraining order, what will happen?


Nothing will happen unless you call the authorities and inform them that she's in violation of the order. In which case it would naturally follow that they'd send a patrol car to the residence and if they in fact discover that your wife and her boyfriend are in violation of said order they will be subject to arrest.


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

ok i think you mean well but your moving off of jealousy. How did your kids handle the divorce? 

I understand but did you every think about how your kids would judge your ex and you for staying together with your situation. People judge their parents all time with decision they make.


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

not to be hard on you. but I wish my parent would have divorced because my father was cheater. but my mother stayed and she told me about 5 year ago he went on a cruise with another women and wanted me to talk to him about it. I told her to leave him and she told me she stayed with him for the kids. SMH 

But sometime divorce sometimes save kids too...


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I am divorcing her not because she cheated (she did), but because she checked out of the marriage right after. I filed 2 weeks ago. The kids had a sleep over BEFORE I filed and I'm concerned it'll happen again. But divorce for me is the right thing to do. For me and my kids.
Anyways, it's not jealousy. It's what my kids observe and experience. It's better to be proactive than reactive, which is why I'm asking these things. I could care less what she does in her own private life. But not around my kids right now. That's my point.


----------

